# 98 beetle anti theft\security: dead battery in key fob



## Radi8tor (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey all, I got a little surprise on my way home from work yesterday...when I tried to unlock my doors with the key fob I found the device either broken or the battery in it dead...I used the key to unlock the door (something I haven't actually done in a long long time) and found it activated the anti theft\alarm...OK, I'll just drive home with the horn blaring and the lights flashing...but the car wouldnt even start...I guess that's why they call it anti theft...anyway, I thought my key would\should deactivate the alarm system...tried to lock\unlock the door several times, but no joy...finally I got a ride home and picked up my spare key fob which worked fine...I decided to lock the doors with the key instead of the fob, just in case...and found when I did this in the passenger door it activated\deactivated the security!!! Wish I had tried that last night...Is there something wrong with my driver side door or is this by design? Doesn't sound like the "German Engineering" that I've come to know...Since the key fob is 8 years old I'm taking it to VW to see if they can give me one of the fancy switchblade designs, my fobs are both hurting after all these years.
Thanks for stopping by,
Rad!


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

Unlock the car from the passenger side door lock. that should get you fixed in the short run, the 98s do not have immobilizers, what month/year was you car made? Do you have LED markers under the mirrors on the sides of the car? If you do NOT have a door lock on the pass. side door you have a 99 technically


----------

